# Torrent behind College Proxy



## Siriusblack (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey guys our college has a lan system which has a proxy system such that it baans all orkut and p2p traffic . i can access my orkut account using a proxy. Is there any way i can run utorrent and download things on my comp using a proxy????


Pls help...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

they may be using squid proxy server.workarounds are difficult


----------



## indian_samosa (Aug 8, 2007)

use the same proxy that you mentioned in your post in utorrent and see if it works ..


----------



## slugger (Aug 8, 2007)

since u got nothin 2 lose u might want 2 *give this a shot*

just ensure dat u got d latest ver of *JRE* installed


----------



## Siriusblack (Aug 11, 2007)

Guys i like to use orkut proxies such as img1 or pictures.orkut.com to access it and slugger ur method didn't help Guys pls if u have any other brainwaves wld be glad to hear them out


----------



## uniaxaj (Aug 12, 2007)

*www.pagemod.com

goto the site:
Enter URL in the box and
BROWSE!! and FAST too.They have got multiple Dedicated Servers Running
This website 100% not blocked

Also they have a secure server mode *www.pagemod.com
Even Email and group Subscription to get updates on new domains
so to be sure you can access.. even if their primary domain gets blocked
No restrictions!!


----------



## faraaz (Aug 12, 2007)

I had this problem while I was studying in Australia.

I managed to get my university server addresses which were actually not disclosed to anyone by putting maska to our sysadmin for the Uni network. But just entering the addresses didn't help either because then the ports for everything except http was blocked... No mIRC, no torrents, no Limewire nothing...

Meri baat maan, download what you have to from HTTP mirrors. If you can't...tough luck. Unless you can bribe your network admin to open these ports for you...best of luck lol!


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 12, 2007)

@Faraaz-That's Australia, this is India. Most colleges in India have a loophole in the system. You should see how our server and LAN is maintained. LMAO!! A script-kiddy's dream target


----------



## faraaz (Aug 13, 2007)

hreakoutt: Yeah man, but then again, I'm not a genius net hacker either, am I?? All this ports nonsense I learned at the time while I was in Aus just so I could hack my way around it.

Luckily, we later found out that ONE computer room in our library was NOT connected to the proxy server...oh man, after that...we downloaded 700 MB movie files in 5 minutes, 4 GB game DVDs in like an hour!! It was mindblowing on that T3 connection...

But then, we got our accounts deactivated by the library people because we ended up downloading more than 40 GB in one month...


----------

